# It's my party and I'll cry if I want to



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

OK, advice please. It is my birthday next week which is going to result in me being taken out for dinner. I'm hoping it isn't going to result in another embarassing incident where I can't find anything I can eat off the menu, ask the waitress like a million questions, finally order something, take one bite and then don't eat it. It pretty much ruins the meal for me and everyone else. ARgh. Given that I'm eating the stoneage diet pretty much at the moment, suggestions for restaurant type food that hasn't caused big problems for people? I think at the moment I'm pretty much limited to fish and vegetables, which isn't too bad I guess. And I can take Prelief beforehand.I know that if you're doing the elimination diet you're supposed to not break it ever, and I don't want to break it, but if I do, do you have to start all over again? Help!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi ThereI also hate having to ask the waiter/waitress all those questions before you can be sure of what you can eat. All that (when asked if a dish contains something) either an "I'll have to ask" an "I dont THINK so...." or a "yeah, but its only a little bit"







Is there anyway you can phone the place you are planning to go to and check the menu beforehand? You may even get someone who is willing to make something specially for you if you're really lucky.Can't really advise anything on the fish front being a veggie and not on an elimination diet but I hope it goes ok for you! (I am sure someone here will be able to give you some food choice ideas!)


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiI totally sympathise. I never eat out now as can't be bothered with asking so many questions. I don't have wheat & dairy & am following the strictest diet for my IBD problem.Have been invited to a huge dinner in a couple of months. I'd really rather not go but it's a big event for my husbands family & I'd feel bad staying at home as have been so unsociable in the past year. I wrote a note to the hotel about my problems & asked for totally plain chicken & veg'. I feel such a wimp as befor illness I loved all food & spices & would laugh at people who had faddy diets, only wanting plain stuff (how ironic).


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

If you are on the LEAP diet I wouldnt break it..even if it was my birthday..I wouldnt want to push my luck that far to get sick..I remember very well what the horrible pain and bathroom trips felt like...Everyone's system is different in what it can tolerate...baked chicken for me may cause horrible effects on you....Hope what ever you choose to do for your birthday it will be a happy one for you..


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Last year I went to a dinner in my honor, to receive an award - sat at the head of the table, asked to speak after a lengthy introduction, etc. I ate in my hotel room prior to the dinner. At the dinner I drank from a class of water with a full tummy (or as full as your tummy gets with a stone age diet). I passed up the meal, one course at a time. The waiter seemed to catch on after I told him 3 times that I would not be eating anything with my colleagues.I was so pleased that no one there pushed me or asked a bunch of questions. After I told one or two people that I was on a gluten free Celiac Disease diet, they all either understood or, out of courtesy, left me alone. They were all physicians but I don't think that had much to do with it since they didn't really know what Celiac Disease was.Not only did I feel better during the meal, but, when I had to give my invited acceptance speech the next day (this was at the Convention Center in San Francisco), my tummy did not bother me at all.echris


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

You should be able to get plain fish and veggies. Most places can make this kind of thing - no problem. But I think its a great idea to phone ahead. I can't have wheat and was supposed to have my Girl Scout Leader banquet at a spaghetti place. SO we called and found out that the chef does keep rice pasta on hand and LOVES to make special meals for us with food problems. My meal ended up being the one everyone wished they could have and it was sooooo good! So call- you have nothing to lose and may have a wonderful birthday dinner!AND----







Hugs,Lisa


----------

